# Name that duck



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Seen how the waterfowl hunt is fast on our heels, it seems time to start this thread again... 

Loose rules go: Ill post the species first, the first person that can properly id and post another pic of a different species takes it a step further and so on. Cheating/looking at google images/Lemaster quick id type books ect is fine, just as long as if someone doesnt know before the correct id is posted, they search it out and learn something while doing so.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

eclipse drake mallard.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Bam, just like that we're off to a good start.  

whats your pic Dustin? (PM me with your chosen species if you cant get a pic to load and ill load it for you. same go's for anyone with issue posting pics and want in on this)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

> *Name that duck*


I would name it Myron Glubkiss the 3rd.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I would eat it over rice with a nice onion gravy.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

we seem to get more than our fare share of these interested in our decoys more than anything... wish their boyfriends would tag along more often...


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hen pintail


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Here is one....


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

stuckduck said:


> Here is one....


The queen


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

One of my favs


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

ok here is my pick.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Common pochard. And falacated teal


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

4+ year old king eider drake


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

_____________


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Paddler portrait?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Gadwall hen


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Let's try this one


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> Let's try this one


The one on the bottom is a Dead Duck.

.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Fulvous whistling duck?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Ringed Teal


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Feriginous duck


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Hang ten


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats awesome! :shock:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

1,097 view's and how many replies?


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Canvasback
Fulvous whistling duck
Ringneck Hen
Green wing teal hen
Eurasion Green Wing Teal

I can't get the attachment to open on the other one, but I'll keep trying


----------



## Fin-S-Fish (Nov 5, 2007)

hen ring necked, hen green wing teal, drake european green wing teal and drake North Amer green wing teal.


----------



## Fin-S-Fish (Nov 5, 2007)

looks like someone beat me to it haha, but I didn't look them up just took too long to type lol


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Eclipsed drake Pintail? Greater Scaup


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Any fans of these ducks?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

HINT: NOT a Goose!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Longgun said:


> HINT: NOT a Goose!


Well down in Looziana they refer to them as a specific kind of goose....even though they're not. I won't post the first name of what they call them as it's somewhat derogatory....


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

#41 Redhead drake and hen Can
#42 some sort of swan...
#43 Cormorant


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

The flying **** bird in the last one! Has to be the worst waste of space in the bird world next to the pelican.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

^^??Waste of space??^^ My apologies to you that you dont much appreciate the different things life has to offer and the MANY different species our flyway can offer us as waterfowlers at any one time... If it was the Cormorant you were referring to, then i cant say at all that i dont disagree with your opinion.

MWScott72, Its a Bewicks swan. Common in Russia, but a few have been known to follow our Tundra swans on ocassion. A good friend of mine shot one in 98.

http://monitoring.wwt.org.uk/our-work/goose-swan-monitoring-programme/species-accounts/bewicks-swan/

"The Northwest European population of Bewick's Swan winters mainly in Britain, the Netherlands and Germany, with smaller numbers in Denmark, Sweden, Belgium and France. The population breeds at high latitudes in Arctic Russia from the Fenno-Russian border east to the Lena Delta.
There are also two other populations of Bewick's Swan: an eastern population which breeds in Arctic Russia to the east of the Lena Delta and winters in Japan, China and Korea; and a much smaller population that winters in the Caspian Sea region.
The Northwest European population is a conservation priority, having declined by more than a quarter since the mid 1990s."


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

a few of the following are shot every year at various WMA's along the GSL.


----------

